# Google- FDA Considers Approving New Treatment For IBS - KDKA



## VSsupport

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*FDA Considers Approving New Treatment For IBS**KDKA*AP Currently there are only two drugs FDA approved for *irritable bowel syndrome*, designed to improve the mechanics of the intestines, and only for women. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

